# ordering seeds online... in the united states.



## BAMMER (May 2, 2006)

well ive searched in the forum and it appears i did not find what i am looking for.

As far as ordering the seeds ive chosen seedbotique.

1.What is the best method of pay?

2.If i were to recieve my package in my mailbox.. will my parents be able to see it? 

any further information will become useful in my voyage for growing LOWRYDER.


----------



## Ogof (May 2, 2006)

I used a credit card. Most people send cash or money orders
I received my order in 6 days to Nevada.
*****MOD EDIT****.
Lowryder is an autoflowerer. You may want to check out Masterlow. It is an autoflowerer also. It takes about a week longer however it is a more potent plant. It is a masterkush X lowryder.


----------



## Mutt (May 2, 2006)

Just to clear the Mod edit up. Ogof did not spill any information on its packaging. but to be on the safe side I editted it anyway. A package is shipped in stealth. meaning you don't know what your going to get as far as packaging. On this forum or any forum discussion of the stealth packaging is Forbidden. The whole point of stealth is for noone to know. 

If a package is confiscated then they ussually take the seeds and slap a contraband letter in it.

Good rules to seed ordering. Never have them shipped to your grow. Never have them shipped to an innocents house. Preferable methods would be Money Order or disposable credit card. with the order sent to a P.O. Box or trusted freinds house.


----------



## Ogof (May 2, 2006)

Seedboutique will* NOT* take a disposable credit card. 
They will only ship to the address on the credit card. 
That is the billing address of the cardholder.
They have been ripped off to many times.
It states that somewhere on the icmag site.


----------

